# Moving to Philippines



## zee728 (Apr 13, 2013)

HI there,

I am new to the forum and I really liked the posts here and people really seem pretty helpful out here.

I am zee from Pakistan and I have been working virtually with many Philippinos through internet for over 3 years. I have thought about this before but this time around I figured its time for me to move there personally. I have a contact in Quezon city and a company is ready to hire me. (I need a job so that I can blend in with people and get familiar with the industry I belong to).

The problem is, the company is small and they cant arrange a visa for me and therefore I am left on my own to arrange for a visa. I looked on the internet but could not find any relevant information. I hope I can find some helpful advices here.

Thanks.


----------



## Ad Rem (Apr 12, 2013)

zee728 said:


> HI there,
> 
> I am new to the forum and I really liked the posts here and people really seem pretty helpful out here.
> 
> ...


Easy. Marry some charming Filipina ...


----------



## zee728 (Apr 13, 2013)

Ad Rem said:


> Easy. Marry some charming Filipina ...


Thanks for the advice but unfortunately I am committed and that is not an option. I am looking for a serious advice.


----------



## Mug (Sep 28, 2012)

So what is your expertise? Without a company-backed visa your chances are not good, especially if you bill yourself as a Muslim looking to blend in, not interested in the local females.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Welcome*



zee728 said:


> HI there,
> 
> I am new to the forum and I really liked the posts here and people really seem pretty helpful out here.
> 
> ...


Hi Zee and welcome,

Staying here in the Philippines, you are given a free 21 day stay when you arrive. It can be renewed for up to two years every two months. Unless your employer gets a working permit/visa for you, you have to leave at the end of two years and return even the next day and start the process over again. Problem is, if you work here without a work permit (that your company is supposed to provide) you can end up being arrested and deported. 
For the most part, the Philippines does not pay well in most jobs. The majority of Filipinos try to leave here due to the low wages.
This is a good country for foreigners to retire in but overall not for working.
Hope that helps and that your job works out for you:fingerscrossed:.


Gene


----------



## zee728 (Apr 13, 2013)

Mug said:


> So what is your expertise? Without a company-backed visa your chances are not good, especially if you bill yourself as a Muslim looking to blend in, not interested in the local females.


Lol, you got a wrong impression my friend. My being committed has got nothing to do with me being a muslim. And I do not have a problem with local girls. I just dont want to get married to them, thats it.


----------



## zee728 (Apr 13, 2013)

Gene and Viol said:


> Hi Zee and welcome,
> 
> Staying here in the Philippines, you are given a free 21 day stay when you arrive. It can be renewed for up to two years every two months. Unless your employer gets a working permit/visa for you, you have to leave at the end of two years and return even the next day and start the process over again. Problem is, if you work here without a work permit (that your company is supposed to provide) you can end up being arrested and deported.
> For the most part, the Philippines does not pay well in most jobs. The majority of Filipinos try to leave here due to the low wages.
> ...


Hi Gene,

Thanks a lot for your response. Wow, are you sure I can extend my visa for 2 years? What am I supposed to do there for 2 years if I am not allowed to work on that visa?
And the company that I am going to be working for will not give me the job unless I have a working visa so no chance.
I have to get a working visa. The best I can do is, ask the company to provide me with a letter or something. But I just want to know the procedure, where should I go and how should I apply for it.
As far as the salary is concerned, I am going to get paid enough so I have worked that out and money will not be an issue.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

zee728 said:


> Hi Gene,
> 
> Thanks a lot for your response. Wow, are you sure I can extend my visa for 2 years? What am I supposed to do there for 2 years if I am not allowed to work on that visa?
> And the company that I am going to be working for will not give me the job unless I have a working visa so no chance.
> ...


Hi Again,

So far as I know, your employer here "must" be the one to apply for your work permit. You are unable to do that for yourself. But if on a regular tourist visa, yes you can renew your visa every two months for up to two years. then exit the country and return to do it all over again. Many guys just fly from here to Hong Kong and back to satisfy the law. It's a fairly low cost flight too.
If the company you want to work for can not or will not get your work permit for you it would be very unwise to accept the position. It could also indicate that they are on a limited budget and may not be able to pay your salery. If that happens, the law does not mean much here and you could come out on the loosing end. Again, it is their responsibility to obtain that work permit for you.
Sure hope it works out for you if the Philippines is where you want to live. There are call center jobs available on Clark Airbase or over in Subic Bay area. Might pay to check them if you have the time.



Best of luck,

Gene


----------



## raconnor (Oct 30, 2012)

Now I don't know how it works for your country, but for other countries the process is similar to this: 

The company that supposedly wants to hire you is the one that has to apply for the work permit. They either file a petition (or do some LMO stuff in Canada) that DOLE has to approve. They have to submit an official job offer and contract to do this, as far as I know. 

If they are not willing to submit the work permit for you, you cannot get a visa for gainful employment in the Philippines. 

Sounds to me like you're just being strung along by this "company". They would know that if you have a work visa issued by another company, that you are contractually obligated to be working for THAT company (else be sent back home)... you can't just get a "working visa" and stroll around the country hoping to get a job. The employer has to provide evidence that they are hiring you (and have the funds to do so) before you'd ever get a visa.


----------



## zee728 (Apr 13, 2013)

CaptainLarsen said:


> It's easy, the company can't hire you if they don't apply for a work visa, 9g, for you. On the other hand, if they have an office outside of Philippines and are willing to hire & pay you from there, then no problem, Then you can just come in as tourist and be a representative in their office. There are also quite a few Economic Zones now in the Philippines and the IT industry is some of the industries that are allowed to work within them. If you are hired within that zone you do not need a work visa either, provided they hire you as a consultant and not part of their regular work force. As for other issues, ask a lawyer.


Thanks everyone for their replies. Interesting one CaptainLarsen. So, yes the job I am offered is definitely within the IT industry. Can you tell me more about this? Or is there a place where I can find out more about this specifically? I do not know any philipino lawyer at the moment.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Gene and Viol said:


> Hi Zee and welcome,
> 
> Staying here in the Philippines, you are given a free 21 day stay when you arrive. It can be renewed for up to two years every two months. Unless your employer gets a working permit/visa for you, you have to leave at the end of two years and return even the next day and start the process over again. Problem is, if you work here without a work permit (that your company is supposed to provide) you can end up being arrested and deported.
> For the most part, the Philippines does not pay well in most jobs. The majority of Filipinos try to leave here due to the low wages.
> ...


Unfortunately, Pakistan is not on the eligibility list for the free 21 day visa.. check out
Visa Information

For a temporary visitor visa (Tourist Visa), you have to file locally with the nearest consulate with the following requirements;
Visa Information


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

jon1 said:


> Unfortunately, Pakistan is not on the eligibility list for the free 21 day visa.. check out
> Visa Information
> 
> For a temporary visitor visa (Tourist Visa), you have to file locally with the nearest consulate with the following requirements;
> Visa Information


Hi Jon,

Thanks for the clarification on the visa thing. I was not aware that it was not for all countries. I suppose then that there are countries that must have a visa issued before their citizens arrive here.
Sure glad I didn't have to worry about that when I moved here.


Gene


----------

